# PSP Go! Revealed?



## xist (May 30, 2009)

User Nightfall on Gametrailers has posted up come images that are apparently the PSP Go! The images look real, but it could always be a render. Judge for yourself, he claims the images are from the latest issue of Qore which is yet to be released.







































Looks horrendous doesn't it.


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 30, 2009)

Something that has always bothered me about the PSP is the fact that the screen is unprotected, not like in the DS. Clamshell design is the way to go, if you ask me. And yes, it doesn't look too good, IMO.


----------



## skawo96 (May 30, 2009)

That analog stick looks as comfortable as ripping my own thumb off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something that has always bothered me about the PSP is the fact that the screen is unprotected, not like in the DS. Clamshell design is the way to go, if you ask me.


Where do you see "protection of the screen" in this thing?


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 30, 2009)

Ew. I hope this isn't it. Look at how close everything is mashed together. It looks like something only a baby could play.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2009)

I hope this is fake, I'd like a PSP that doesn't hurt to play.  Can't say the speaker holes fill me with delight either.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 30, 2009)

There are too many stories and images by now about it, so, I don't think it's a fake.

I'm curious about the game distribution method, apparently it doesn't have an UMD drive, so.. will every game be distributed online only?

If the price is around the same as the current model and if we can get every game from the PSP library online for a cheaper price.. I'm considering getting one.


----------



## knoxvillz (May 30, 2009)

I don't like the button layout of this psp. It seems the buttons are way to low and a bit close together which would make playing it rather uncomfortable and the grooves/grips on the back are just as useless since they are aligned with the centre of the psp and not where you would hold the psp if you were to play. Also the analog is a bit far so you might have to stretch your thumb a bit just to reach it.


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 30, 2009)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowhere. Re-read my post. See why I'm complaining about it now?


----------



## CockroachMan (May 30, 2009)

btw.. a few days ago we got that "PS3 Slim" rumor.. with these pictures:











The PSP on the box is exactly like the one we have here.. and the PS3 and PSP boxes have the same design.

Hence, this pretty much confirms the PS3 Slim


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2009)

I was hoping for another analog stick.
and some screen protection...


----------



## knoxvillz (May 30, 2009)

I'm not really suprised, sony do have a habit of slimming the next version of their consoles, look at the ps2 and psp for example they both have a slim version


----------



## imz (May 30, 2009)

No way, it looks distressing to hold and extremely uncomfortable to reach all the buttons


----------



## CockroachMan (May 30, 2009)

And just to put the last nail in the coffin:



- New Metal Gear Solid and Gran Turismo coming
- 3.8" screen
- 43% lighter than previous version
- 16 Gig memory
- Bluetooth support
- No UMD
- Downloads games and movies


So, this is either real or an extremely well elaborated fake


----------



## Doggy124 (May 30, 2009)

Didn't see any camera on it. except it on the back of slide screen.

Would be great if it has one with high resolution.

*Posts merged*



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> btw.. a few days ago we got that "PS3 Slim" rumor.. with these pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It either both real or both fake


----------



## Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Only ONE ANALOG STICK? and looks like crap


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 30, 2009)

And here i thought this one just might be my first sony console....but now i have completely changed my mind :/ DSI's the way for me.


----------



## Islay (May 30, 2009)

it looks like a step backwards if u ask me.

if its real that is.


----------



## Sstew (May 30, 2009)

I REALLY hope this is fake. It looks like shit, I don't mind the sliding screen, the analog is an an awful position. plus there's only one. Looks like it'd be odd to hold also..


----------



## Hop2089 (May 30, 2009)

Here's my take on it

-fugly beyond belief (I can deal with this since even an ugly looking handheld can be epic)

-Downloadable games is good if the cost isn't too bad however with all the good stuff being Japanese and region locks it's 100%  certain that a Japanese PSP Go will be in my hands if I choose to get one.

-I would like some full specs on this machine (It's a must look)

-The more these new systems are unveiled, the more I feel that 100% import only gaming is starting to creep up on me.  The good games are just not being released here and it's not fair for the masses, sure there are people who want to import such as myself, but there are many other who don't.  It's not getting any better because currently only 15% of games bought by me are localized dead serious.  Seriously, Sony and Nintendo of Japan for America and Europe's sake address this atrocity now and the US need to make more RPGs and less "hardcore games" and lay off the shovelware.


----------



## War (May 30, 2009)

Pretty sure it's real.

Pics:


Spoiler



























It looks pretty ugly, tbh. I'll need to see what the price is and if it can be hacked (CFW) before I decide if I want one or not.


----------



## Uruha (May 30, 2009)

of course it only has one analog stick since the PSP also only has one. its not like its a PSP2 or anything its like sony's version of the DSi


----------



## War (May 30, 2009)

Sorry if already posted.
Quick display of LBP PSP, new Gran Turismo game, and apparently the Kojima countdown will reveal a new MGS for PSP.


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it's real.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> ...



oh god no, NO NO NO NO NO NO! DO NOT WANT!!


----------



## Nekoxid (May 30, 2009)

God that's ugly...
(Also: no UMD -> not interested)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 30, 2009)

It just look like a ripoff of a very popular device from T-mobile, the Sidekick.

I know they are running out of ideas but this is a half-ass idea!


----------



## ganons (May 30, 2009)

so its a redesign and not psp2? so i take it same specs


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2009)

Look at the logo.. It is not PSP Go! It's just PSP logo on it. I think it's beta test I believe.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah but I am sure this one is different and is a beta test I bet. We shall wait and see.


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2009)

For some reason it looks comfortable to hold in my opinion.  At least much better than the original PSPs.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 30, 2009)

So lets see here. We have a smaller screen, sort of.

8 small holes for speakers.

1 analog stick.

An ugly design, mainly seen in how the start and select buttons are put.

And how on earth are we supposed to hold that damn thing.

Bluetooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but come to think of it, what can it be used for. Most likely to connect up to the PS3

Bottom line: if these pics are real, and i hope they are not, then i think Sony just go kill themselves before i do, and go back to making better consoles.


----------



## Goshogun1 (May 30, 2009)

Don't want. Don't need. Happy with my PSP Slim. 
No UMD? What?!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 30, 2009)

Sad thing is that i just bought a red PSP 2000 last month.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 30, 2009)

It's real.. like it or not.

And most likely the final version of the thing.. 

I don't see why people are complaining about only one analog stick.. this is not a new system, it's just a hardware revision.. there's no reason to put another one.


----------



## Lily (May 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Sad thing is that i just bought a red PSP 2000 last month.



Not sad at all! Be happy you got a 2000 before they're all gone, and the 3000 and Go are all you have to choose from.


----------



## sparky28000 (May 30, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10252769-1.html 
Dont think its fake anymore a well i think im the only one who kinda likes it xD


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Sad thing is that i just bought a red PSP 2000 last month.


I think you're better off.


----------



## Cablephish (May 30, 2009)

Looks like Sony messed up again. 

Was I the only one for high hopes that they might make an entirely new and better, and by better I mean not-stupid-looking-design?

This doesn't in the least bit look appealing to me. I guess I'm just picky.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 30, 2009)

Sony is a bunch of idiots. Their PSP3000 was nice (not for pirates and hackers, mind you), but this is just ridiculous. $5 says the thing's gonna be fragile as hell. And no UMD slot? What are you gonna do about your old games you own? No good can come from this handheld, and I'm sure hell will freeze over before it sells more than the DSi.

This kinda pushes Sony out of the running for the best next-gen handheld. Go Nintendo!


----------



## Islay (May 30, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Sony is a bunch of idiots. Their PSP3000 was nice (not for pirates and hackers, mind you), but this is just ridiculous. $5 says the thing's gonna be fragile as hell. And no UMD slot? What are you gonna do about your old games you own? No good can come from this handheld, and I'm sure hell will freeze over before it sells more than the DSi.
> 
> This kinda pushes Sony out of the running for the best next-gen handheld. Go Nintendo!



were still waiting for an xbox hand held and what about the pandora
http://openpandora.org/


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 30, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Not sad at all! Be happy you got a 2000 before they're all gone, and the 3000 and Go are all you have to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But here's the thing...
I Bought it for Hoembrew and hacking.
But when i realize i need this pandora battery and shit.
and making a pandora battery is too risky.

But when i see you can download games instead of the UMD.
Imagine all of the piracy i can do!


----------



## Maat (May 30, 2009)

I just hope this new PSP has touch screen, but it doesn't look to have....
Another thing is that if this PSP can work as cellphone then we would have something that could really be a challenge to Nintendo, so i hope Sony is smart enough to make it work as cellphone.
UMD is something that should belong to history....man it's a driver in handheld, the only thing that Sony did wrong was the UMD, that thing was slow and probably consumes a lot more battery than games in the flash drive.
For people who already have UMD i am sorry....

Buying a psp3000 i knew it was a bad idea since the psp cycle would finish soon, after all ever console has a cyle of about 4 years or more...so i knew that a new psp would finally appear.
I still think the Dsi it isn't the handheld that gonna pass the Ds, after all it's a Ds with 2 more cameras...


----------



## Joe88 (May 30, 2009)

did we see the same thing last week or so with the zune/xbox handheld that looked real but was just an elaborate fake?

just wait to E3 for confirmations
because there are way too many photoshops on the new PSP floating around claiming they are the real thing
its only next week


----------



## xist (May 30, 2009)

The Koller interview speaks volumes about the truth of this. It's real and it seems not that many like it.


----------



## 754boy (May 30, 2009)

Kinda looks like a Mylo 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Regardless, screw this thing. I'm happy with my Phat!


----------



## anaxs (May 30, 2009)

its basically the same thin and they said they were gonna put a cmmera in

its a fail attemp.....maybe next year


----------



## silent sniper (May 30, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWW UGLY UGLY UGGGGLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

srsly though, that has to be fake.


----------



## Raki (May 30, 2009)

so is this a PSP 2 or just something like PSP 4000? If it's a PSP 2 and has good graphics whatever I'm sold...I like this design a lot
but if this is just another redesign I'm happy with my PSP 1000


----------



## Joe88 (May 30, 2009)

the article said they were gonna market them at the same time
so the regular PSP wont be replaced


----------



## progaor06 (May 30, 2009)

ugly lol am i only one who thinks it looks kool anyways screw nintendo the only game that looks good on dsi is kingdom hearts rpgs on it are same same snes looking i want graphics not system that can port more games since it takes less room for ds card then umd which is like 2 gig max


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 30, 2009)

754boy said:
			
		

> Kinda looks like a Mylo 2


How Ironic.
It's made by sony.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 30, 2009)

This can only do me any good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With PSP4000 Sales going up and PSP 1k-3k Sales going down 'll be en-route to buying a PSP 1k-3k depends how wealthy and if it's worth getting a flashed/whatever it is for the PSP. Sure the system doesn't get many good releases but the ones it does get are absolute gems like FF Crisis Core, KH Birth By sleep *soon - Assasins creed*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This benefits ALL psp owners/soon to be owners be it for the encouragement of developers to make better/more games or for the price of the next psp to go down. Who knows, you might even....want one of these.

Thinking about gettin one of these the only things hlding me back are the price which is sure to be through the roof, region locked probably and downloads - if Nintendo can throw DSi at us who knows what AP this has


----------



## Trolly (May 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seriously, Sony and Nintendo of Japan for America and Europe's sake address this atrocity now and the US need to make more RPGs and less "hardcore games" and lay off the shovelware.


It's all business, the demand for those RPGs just isn't high enough, most of the demanded games that come out in Japan are being localised these days, it's just your niche tastes I believe.

As for the PSP Go!, I seriously hope it's a prototype of sorts. As people have said, the analogue stick looks impossible to use, and is probably damaging to your hands XD. But the feature list sounds good, and downloading games is kinda cool. But with a monthly limit on downloads, and the fact I'd have to borrow my Dad's credit card every time I wanted to buy something makes it kind of impractical (and I suspect these are common problems). Still, if they can improve the design, and there's a decent value price point (say £150 or less), then they may have a potential buyer.


----------



## xist (May 31, 2009)

With the current PSP retailing at around £129, and this one having 16Gb of flash memory and Bluetooth, can you really see the price gap between the 3000 and the Go! being so minimal?


----------



## da_head (May 31, 2009)

first dsi, and now this shit? give us a fuckin break


----------



## Trolly (May 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> With the current PSP retailing at around £129, and this one having 16Gb of flash memory and Bluetooth, can you really see the price gap between the 3000 and the Go! being so minimal?


Good call, but I like to be optimistic aha. Ah well, I'll wait for an emulator and play PSP games with a proper pad and up-scaled resolution (Y).


----------



## IBNobody (May 31, 2009)

As far as how do you hold it...

It won't be much different than holding a DS.


----------



## superrob (May 31, 2009)

Woa... looks like an EPIC fail device if you ask me.


----------



## raulpica (May 31, 2009)

This thing is real. Too much effort in doing those photos.

And it's. FREAKING. UGLY. My PSP Fat looks SO MUCH nicer than this "thing". 

Man, when it comes to design, why doesn't Sony just copy Nintendo?
After all copying it's pretty much all they do (this thing is just a copied Mylo2... now they're even copying from themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 31, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Sony is a bunch of idiots. Their PSP3000 was nice (not for pirates and hackers, mind you), but this is just ridiculous. $5 says the thing's gonna be fragile as hell. And no UMD slot? What are you gonna do about your old games you own? No good can come from this handheld, and I'm sure hell will freeze over before it sells more than the DSi.
> 
> This kinda pushes Sony out of the running for the best next-gen handheld. Go Nintendo!


The notion that Sony was ever in the running for best next-gen handheld is a bit silly if you ask me, the PSP was never really good in general. The pricepoint, UMD, design and lackluster game library pretty much solidified it's failure when it came out.


----------



## pika3000 (May 31, 2009)

I can't say I like or hate the design but from what I've heard so far I don't think I'll be getting this, then again I think that's what I said about the original PSP.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

This... atrocity IMO looks like a.... ugly ,atrocitious and monstrous experiment failure.

I thought if it was going to have touch screen I'm going to buy it, but seems not. Not only that this a mobile phone rip-off... the design is prety common but worst of all, it doesn't integrate the analog stick nicely. And the whole thing looks really bulky and weird. Plus the no UMD drive feature..... it may be easier for pirating it may not, but I can't buy legal games. (my parents are scared of online transactions).

Sell well? Maybe. Play Well? Doubt it. Well Received? ......


----------



## zeromac (May 31, 2009)

dude that looks so cool! i would so grab that only if it had the same power and graphics etc would be so awesome


----------



## BoxShot (May 31, 2009)

>.> looks really really uncomfortable and with that said I'm content with my phat. If i had a choice between this or a dsi >.> dsi wins.


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (May 31, 2009)

yeah!!!  more "GIANT ENEMY CRABS"  so if the psp doesnt sell just built another attrocity that wont sell either................................great plan sony!!!!    ..............................................just give up already!!!!


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

PSP vs. DSL- Fair

PSP Go! vs. DSi- Owned

Their gimmicks are worse than Nintendos.... They say touch screen is a "gimmick".... Ok the PSP is a graphic powerhouse. Cameras are "gimmicks" , so you make an extremely distorted design and yours isn't a "gimmick"? Sony needs to concentrate less on making new versions of the PSP.... they should focus on the next gen. They already have 3 versions, equal with DS.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 31, 2009)

This looks ridiculously uncomfortable to hold. The buttons are just too damn near each other. I foresee many finger and hand cramps playing this failure-of-a-design.

Poor weight distribution of the system on your hands, IMO. It's not as spaced out as the PSP.

Ugly ass design overall.

Don't get me wrong. I love Sony. I love my PSP. But this? This is just shit.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 31, 2009)

The worst part is.. people will buy it, just like the DSi.
It pained me to see some kid trading in his PSP 2000, like 5-10 games and DS Lite for a DSi earlier this year, this is just going to be the same thing, but probably more expensive.
I think this equals the DSi in uselessness and maybe they should put more efforts into selling the consoles they already have, rather than making new ones that will sell just as few.


----------



## 754boy (May 31, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> PSP vs. DSL- Fair
> 
> PSP Go! vs. DSi- Owned


----------



## RupeeClock (May 31, 2009)

I found this somewhere, and I think it illustrates a fair point actually.






The mylo itself was little known, but it had a lot of PSP functionality EXCEPT for playing games.
Sony are that fucking lazy, they repackaged the Mylo as a new PSP. They knew UMD was a baaaaad format, and that everyone was downloading the games one way or another.

But removing the option of UMD and making it fugly? Sony do you ENJOY fucking up?
The button layout doesn't even look acceptable, this is the price you pay when you shoe-horn a system into another system.
Are they fucking masochists? I've seen very little positive response to this redesign so far.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2009)

. Just fail, looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## Joe88 (May 31, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> PSP vs. DSL- Fair
> 
> PSP Go! vs. DSi- Owned
> 
> Their gimmicks are worse than Nintendos.... They say touch screen is a "gimmick".... Ok the PSP is a graphic powerhouse. Cameras are "gimmicks" , so you make an extremely distorted design and yours isn't a "gimmick"? Sony needs to concentrate less on making new versions of the PSP.... they should focus on the next gen. They already have 3 versions, equal with DS.


its not meant to compete with the DSi, the psp go will be released along side the current psp, its not going to replace it
if anything it took 3 revisions of the DS to finally (well somewhat) get most of the features of the regular PSP (multi-media, browser, and such)


----------



## iPikachu (May 31, 2009)

ew.
*puke*
the speakers are smaller, the screen is smaller the buttons are WAAy too close, the alanog sticl looks like some rubber circle, and the start and select buttons are too big >_<

epic fail .-.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 31, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> first dsi, and now this shit? give us a fuckin break








Damn right. Why on earth shoud someone take something that works completely fine, and well, and add some extra shit on it that doesn't even make a big difference.

Go home Sony, this is a failure


----------



## Master Mo (May 31, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> first dsi, and now this shit? give us a fuckin break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like the button-layout, too. I would say it is more between holding a DS (or original PSP) and a GBAsp! The SP was really something to get used to, because the buttons were so close.


Spoiler










And IMO the placement of the analogstick makes it theoretically useless. I`m asking myself how the guy on this picture will be able to use that analogstick without taking his thumb off! But that`s just theory and we`ll have to see for ourself if it`s really that bad. 

I guess SONY has enough people to test their hardware before deciding to produce the thing. So maybe it`s not as bad as everybody thinks...


----------



## DarkRey (May 31, 2009)

seriously sony mylo looks way better than Psp GO. 


anyone know any information on the specs? 
i know it has bluetooth and all the other shitty but i need to know the technical details


----------



## fusion13 (May 31, 2009)

IT pretty much has the same size as a DSi which i believe im wrong the DSi has a 3.25 screen 
and the PSP GO has a 3.50 screen in which it's shrunken by a whole inch...
All tho that is something to bitch about the size of the screen is not at the top of my worries, i mean where the hell is all the face buttons im use to i always turn off my screen or like to use the music button... where the hell is the volume... im guessing that the home button on the top screen will just be a quick menu... not as quick as a button
Also whats the point of having a sliding screen if u can't use it while it's closed thats just adding insult to injury... unless u can and it really has a touch screen i mean come on they didn't show it and u can
i guess by looking why would the home botton be on the top screen if it wer not used when closed that would be crappy what could u do when it's closed well u can hit the home button then open it to select stuff

This is probably gonna get deleted cuz its so long...(is that possible) i should stop complaining bout this thing when i know i will buy it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 31, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> seriously sony mylo looks way better than Psp GO.
> 
> 
> anyone know any information on the specs?
> i know it has bluetooth and all the other shitty but i need to know the technical details



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=158...t&p=2016286 < specs


----------



## Ferrariman (May 31, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hence, this pretty much confirms the PS3 Slim


You're kidding me, right?


----------



## DarkRey (May 31, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/05/30/rumored-...umored-slim-ps/


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 31, 2009)

as far as i see it... not bad but comon it's not enuf
comon psp... ppl like handhelds becuz of how easy they are to use and tht they are piratable and ofcourse since they have good gameplay
one thing psp fools ppl with and i know many even here in tanzania, africa that prefer the psp but they have either not heard or care about the ds is due to the graphics... oh my what they are missing in comparison to the ds
though psp has good games like those by SE and possibly their strongest point is the abundance of soccer games and games like GoW
it has a nice design and like the DSi over the DSl, ppl will bash this one hard though it is fantastic and worth the get if u have not got the 3000 version and u dont hack just like nintendo handhelds (except the hacking part)

Sony is much better at keeping their systems safe from piracy than the simple ds-handhelds


----------



## mr_1306 (May 31, 2009)

Well it looks like the old school game watch for me


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 31, 2009)

lolololololol!!!11111
"Hottest new handheld around"?!?!?!?! wtf gayballs


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish he were kidding.

I'm really skeptical on this. The price is going to be really high considering it has built in memory and wtf is Memory Stick Micro? I've never heard of such a card. But I don't know, maybe they will reveal something else worthwhile at E3..


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2009)

its known as the M2 card, its been out for a while now, not really used at all though
my sandisk MicroSDHC usb reader has built in M2 support also


----------



## Domination (Jun 1, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> lolololololol!!!11111
> "Hottest new handheld around"?!?!?!?! wtf gayballs



The irony. And wtf? Go PSP go!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its known as the M2 card, its been out for a while now, not really used at all though
> my sandisk MicroSDHC usb reader has built in M2 support also


Well at least its cheap storage. 8GB for $25 thats pretty good considering MS Pro Duo's are expensive.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

have anyone posted this already?




ugh... >_>


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony can try to upgrade the PSP, but no matter how much a person polishes a turd it's still a turd. Sure, the PSP has its perks, but it still doesn't compare to a DS and a flashcard IMO. They haven't added any noteworthy upgrades over the 1/2/3000 models (ooh wow, a built-in mic and maybe some more RAM, if I'm correct), and this one has more losses than wins IMO. The lack of a UMD slot really does kill it for owners of UMDs, unless Sony has some master scheme to allow users to freely download the games they own, which would spark into some sort of loophole and be the next piracy attack, I'm sure. It has bluetooth? Ok... bluetooth is relatively useless in a device like this. All it'd be good for is connecting to your PS3 if you own one, but who's rich enough to keep up with Sony's expensive crap anyways?


----------



## xist (Jun 1, 2009)

The existing PSP is in no way a turd. It's a portable emulation and media powerhouse, which the DS most certainly is not. Whilst it may not have the games library of the DS, it still has some great games which are definitely worth playing. Fancy a bit of Snes, PSX or Neo Geo action....the PSP is your machine!

Would i have wanted an unhackable PSP without the emulation and homebrew...no perhaps not. But it's really not hard to get one and anyone who vaguely criticises the PSP without real justification has obviously not owned one.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 1, 2009)

ds phat is better

take it in


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 2, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> The existing PSP is in no way a turd. It's a portable emulation and media powerhouse, which the DS most certainly is not. Whilst it may not have the games library of the DS, it still has some great games which are definitely worth playing. Fancy a bit of Snes, PSX or Neo Geo action....the PSP is your machine!
> 
> Would i have wanted an unhackable PSP without the emulation and homebrew...no perhaps not. But it's really not hard to get one and anyone who vaguely criticises the PSP without real justification has obviously not owned one.


I'll have you know I own a PSP3000 (with ChickHEN), and I would easily trade it off for a DSi and a flashcard. Maybe the hackable ones are better, but I still don't find them as enjoyable as a DS. And the DS can also emulate. Perhaps not PSX or N64, but almost anything else.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2009)

but most of the emu's are junk

the PSP emu's pretty much outclass any DS emu
mainly because of the hardware limitations, and developers leaving the projects


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> ds phat is better
> 
> take it in


I lol'd


----------



## xist (Jun 2, 2009)

You're not comparing like with like Skyline. I agree the PSP 3000 is a poor piece of hardware for the exploiter, but that's your loss for having that console version. Once you have a CFW PSP the DS has absolutely no redeeming emulation qualities, as the PSP totally destroys it with the range of options and compatibilities. 

Would you trade your PSP for a DS and a flashcard that only let you play select bits of homebrew and no ROMs? That's a fair comparison. Until you have some kind of experience of a properly CFW'ed PSP your analysis is totally flawed.


----------



## dib (Jun 2, 2009)

There's no point arguing with him, xist.  Since he clearly has never played a worthwhile PSP, he's talking out of his ass.  Comparing DS emulation to PSP emulation is like comparing a go-kart to a porsche.  They are both capable of arriving to a destination, but the experience is not the same.

Playing Mario RPG on a quality wide screen, vs the DS where you can maybe play the simpler games, cropped, and only if you're willing to put up with graphics issues.  Fully featured Sega and GBA emulation (yes, GBA emulation is superior to running it natively: the screen is larger and nicer, and having amenities like cheats, save states, and customizable controls is always a plus).  Even the NES and Gameboy emulation are superior, when I got my PSP slim I just deleted all my old DS emulators and roms because there's no point.  It would be like ditching a top of the line gaming PC for an old 233 mhz.  The newer system can do everything the older is capable, only better.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 3, 2009)

Talking out of my ass? Before you start a flame war, I suggest you shut up, dib. I've tried the SNES emulator, and I wasn't impressed. The games still skip. Sure it's impossible to get it 100%, but one Kirby game was just embarrassingly horrible. It ran at maybe 10 FPS and was unplayable IMO. I'll agree, NES, GBA, and Sega Genesis emulators were very impressive. However, I'd rather play GBA games on my DS as it feels more... authentic, so to speak. Ok, so a CFW PSP enables homebrew and pirating PSP ROMs - the same as a DS flashcard allows homebrew and DS ROMs. Sure, a 1000 and 2000 may be comparable, but the 3000 and probably the Go are completely incomparable.


----------

